# Guda - An Unfamiliar Face - But A Nice Peseux 330 Movement - 1960S



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm very fond of classic dials from the 1950s and 1960s - even more so if the movement's good. This is a watch marketed under the Guda name, with a very nice Peseux 330 movement. Snapped up on eBay a few days ago...


----------

